# manchmal mache ich Computerspiele



## AMNESIS

Hola, ¿cual es la correcta traducción de la siguiente frase? 

Am Abend koche ich und manchmal mache ich Computerspiele 

Por la tarde cocino y a veces hago juegos de ordenador. ? 

Gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Se refiere a que *juega a algún juego con el ordenador*.


----------



## Estopa

marcoszorrilla said:


> Se refiere a que *juega a algún juego con el ordenador*.



Hola,

¿No crees que si fuera ése el significado diría "am Abend spiele ich am Computer"?

Lo de "machen" me ha dejado insegura. No sé si se refiere a que es él mismo el que escribe los programas de los juegos. A ver qué opinan los nativos.


----------



## knudder

Se refiere a jugar con la computadora.


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, significa "jugar con la computadora" (aunque me suena un poco raro en esta frase; pero esto no significa que no sea correcta).





> *ma*|*chen  *(...) 1. häufig anstelle eines Verbs, das die entsprechende Tätigkeit genauer benennt (...) c) ausführen, durchführen; erledigen u.a. (häufig verblasst): eine Arbeit, den Haushalt, seine Hausaufgaben m.; (...) eine Reise m. (verreisen); ein Spiel m. (spielen); (...)
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


----------



## Estopa

Gracias, Sigianga. Es bueno ver que el Duden lo confirma. 

Le pregunté a mi pareja (es alemán) y me confirmó que significa jugar, pero me dijo que le parecía una forma estilísticamente poco recomendable.


----------

